# 3 asshole kids fuckin with a hobo!!



## boston joe (May 25, 2010)

I tried to post this story in the past but was not succesful, probably didnt hit submit !
Any way me and 2 or 3 of my 8th grade pals decided to skip school and as we often did we ended up down by the 
river and the rr tracks that followed it. we were just fuckin off and being kids and we stopped while walking the 
tracks and started throwing the rr bed rocks at the glass insulaters that sit on the cross members of the telegraph
poles. well back then I was a skinny marink, mabey a buck ten or so, there fore with wrists that went all the way 
to my shoulders I ran out of rock chuckin poop first and sat my narrow ass down on the rail to rest and just watch 
the other assholes try to hit and shatter insulaters, as my pals were probally teasing each other about having the
throwing abilty of old pal Joe I hear a noise from behind ( the downward heavy foliaged covered slope from the
tracks to the river bank ) and I turn around and what do I see ? some poor old fuckin hobo, our chatter probabley
pre -maturely woke the poor prick. so I about shit my self and gave a shout to my pals, we got on the defense and
all picked up some ammo and loaded our throwing mitts ready to inflict some get the fuck out of hear motherfucker !
type of influence ! and also give some lumps and bumps and trade for some blood, his ! the poor prick probably had 
no bad intent, but who could know !! two fuckin great things happend that day, hobo shit took a fuckin hike fully
intact, and us little fuck heads had a good laugh a a good story to tell ! anyway this shit is all wrong on a bunch
of different levels and I am glad we didnt just unload and he walked off to what was nexted for him without 
lightening his weight the bad way.
for sure not a proud moment, but I hope it makes for an interesting read. as always I greatly anticipate all
responses,positive and negetive.
take care and be well my fellow STPers.
Boston Joe


----------



## drinkycrow (May 25, 2010)

i thoroughly enjoyed that...


----------



## boston joe (May 25, 2010)

hey crow i am glad you liked the tale, thank you, as i had to down a couple while trying to remember a story that might entertain,you just read the results. thanks for the comment.
be well my friend
boston joe


----------

